# Gateway Computer Problem



## randolphj

I have a Gateway Performance 1000. I turned by computer on one morning and the computer started up but nothing appeared on the monitor. I also noted that the power-on light was orange instead of its usual green color.

I’ve learned that it’s not the power supply, the motherboard has been changed and nothing has been burnt out inside the computer. I’ve called Gateway and the only thing they will tell me is that they no longer service my computer model. They won’t even give me information on why the power-on light is orange instead of the usual green. When I open the computer. It’s running and humming as usual. The fans on processor and video cards are running. The DVD and CD drive lights flash but I have no monitor picture (I’ve changed the cord from the CPU to the monitor).

Can someone help me with information? Maybe my computer has crashed, I don’t know, but least I want to know if I need to be buy an accessory, buy crash recovery services or whole new computer.

JR


----------



## Cromewell

The orange LED means the monitor isn't receiving a signal, check the video card.


----------



## gwill65074

*gateway computer monitor wont come on.*

I have the same problem with my gateway built in 2000. I switched out the video card for one I know was working and it made no difference. If the agp slot has gone bad can I install a pci video card to get the computer going again? The motherboard in my gateway is a Jabil AMD R4 and obviously due to it's age, I can't afford to spend much on it. Thanks for any help. Glen


----------

